# Can anyone comment on my current supplements and recommend some others?



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well.

Ive started off in the gym three weeks ago and the plan is to Lose fat & Cut - For a Leaner look. I am not someone who has carried alot of fat in his life. Its only on my stomach.

I started a thread around 2-3 weeks and you guys gave me good advice about cardio and losing fat. My weight has fluctuated between 12.5-13 stones for a few years now. The mistake i have made is not to weigh myself since I started.

However, one thing is evident i have lost considerable amount of fat from my stomach and long may it continue.

I am 29 - 5'10" - 12.5s - Maybe im wrong but a website calculated my BF at 16% - can anyone confirm this with the stats ive given.

I am looking to push on with my training now by spending more time on the weights in order to cut. For this I have purchased CNP professionals Pro-Solo and ProMR as a meal replacement as due to work I am not able to eat at proper times.

There is No problem in handling my carbs intake as i can go through a day or even a week without eating any carbs except for the carbs that will be in the supplements i take.

I appreciate im not doing everything right, especially my diet. However with the meal replacement I think I can repair some of the damage. am i right in thinking this?

Basically If anyone could help me with the following few questions it would be greatly appreciated.

1) Is CNP a good Brand?

2) Will the CNP Pro-Solo help me in losing fat & Cutting.

3) Do i need a Whey Protein drink for after training as i believe the pro-solo is used an hour or so before training?

4) Can anyone recommend any extremely effective fat burners?

5) Can you recommend any further supplements I can take along with what I am already taking. Any Endurance supplements to help in giving that extra ooomph while training?

I would also like to add I am or should i say been advised to do a 8,6,4 set per muscle group training and not to push to failure.

150 Sit ups on the ball, in reps of 50 (x50)

I am then doing a 30 Inclined walk

On top of this I am doing 2 days cardio a week.

I am really sorry for the long message and thank you for your time in reading this message, but if there is anything else anyone can add, it would be really helpful.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can you post what you think Pro Solo will do for you and tell us when you intended to take it.

CNP are a reputable brand.


----------



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the reply

Im looking to take it an hour or so before training.

Maybe im wrong but would this be a all in one supplement.

IT obviously has protein, but would it also work in a similar way to creatine to give endurance?

I would take it As part of my aim to cut and lose fat.

So I'm expecting it to provide protein for the muscles to repair but also provide energy and endurance

Any fat burners would be good if you could recommend something?

Thanks


----------

